# Sigma Valmon



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I can find any information about them! I picked up a nice little movement for next to nothing, even Wikipedia has let me down!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

no8yogi said:


> I can find any information about them! I picked up a nice little movement for next to nothing, even Wikipedia has let me down!


Do you have a photo?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Chascomm said:


> no8yogi said:
> 
> 
> > I can find any information about them! I picked up a nice little movement for next to nothing, even Wikipedia has let me down!
> ...


certainly see below



IMG_0883 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



IMG_0882 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



IMG_0881 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

voila


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

anyone anything? google just brings up one or two on eBay or links to other forums where people have asked the same question! trying to decide if it is worth re housing this or not (most likely with Roy's help)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you cant find anything on the net already then the truth is its probably nothing special , rehousing it depends on whether you like the movement or not and what you class as 'worth' doing


----------

